# Genuine Stainless Steel



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I found in ebay, clearly mention his products which are Zinc Alloy and Stainless Steel.

http://shop.ebay.com/elf.bowman/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Dark Snow

ebay link










Battle Axe


----------



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

Be careful!!! Cheaper stuff is real bad although it looks nice,especially dangerous problem. I suppose you get what you pay for. 
I suggest you stick to some world slingshot forums and follow the western customer purchase suggestin. 
You will die if you want to buy cheaper stuff on ebay.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Danny is right. It probably looks nice but it might break under low force


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Danny, Your 6th picture shows dents in the frame, I am concerned about this because i purchase authentic dankung slingshot, I shoot marbles and hit fork twice and it left small dents that looks similar to what you show in that picture.

Should I be concerned? ( if you need picture I can take one)

Thanks


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

danny said:


> Be careful!!! Cheaper stuff is real bad although it looks nice,especially dangerous problem. I suppose you get what you pay for.
> I suggest you stick to some world slingshot forums and follow the western customer purchase suggestin.
> You will die if you want to buy cheaper stuff on ebay.


That third from the end photo almost looks like a stress fracture due to improper (or lack of) annealing and careful post production inspection (for micro-fractures). It's either that, or the alloy just isn't strong enough for the designed shape (too much zinc, not enough steel ?).

That sort of failure is heavily frowned on (and rightly so) in the defense industry, and usually triggers and investigative and corrective action process.


----------



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

Darb said:


> Be careful!!! Cheaper stuff is real bad although it looks nice,especially dangerous problem. I suppose you get what you pay for.
> I suggest you stick to some world slingshot forums and follow the western customer purchase suggestin.
> You will die if you want to buy cheaper stuff on ebay.


That third from the end photo almost looks like a stress fracture due to improper (or lack of) annealing and careful post production inspection (for micro-fractures). It's either that, or the alloy just isn't strong enough for the designed shape (too much zinc, not enough steel ?).

That sort of failure is heavily frowned on (and rightly so) in the defense industry, and usually triggers and investigative and corrective action process.
[/quote]

zinc metal and bad polishment.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I do not see how it can be bad if it is steel.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Plus like I have said before, I have even bought the zinc alloy slingshots and have had no problems. I even used it as a target for a week. Stepped on it. Tried to break it. I cannot. But who knows it could randomly break and cause injury. If it does you guys will be the first to know.


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Gib said:


> Danny, Your 6th picture shows dents in the frame, I am concerned about this because i purchase authentic dankung slingshot, I shoot marbles and hit fork twice and it left small dents that looks similar to what you show in that picture.
> 
> Should I be concerned? ( if you need picture I can take one)
> 
> Thanks


Not sure if you missed this Danny, But please respond.


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Here is a couple pictures i took of said damage, Let me know if I should be concerned about this, I thought nothing of it.


----------



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

Gib said:


> Danny, Your 6th picture shows dents in the frame, I am concerned about this because i purchase authentic dankung slingshot, I shoot marbles and hit fork twice and it left small dents that looks similar to what you show in that picture.
> 
> Should I be concerned? ( if you need picture I can take one)
> 
> Thanks


Not sure if you missed this Danny, But please respond.
[/quote]

no problem if it is stainles metal,


----------



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

Gib said:


> Here is a couple pictures i took of said damage, Let me know if I should be concerned about this, I thought nothing of it.
> 
> View attachment 3412
> View attachment 3413


it is ok if it is stainless ,you do not need to repolish ,cz not rubber touching parts on frame.
just looks a little ugly.


----------



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> Plus like I have said before, I have even bought the zinc alloy slingshots and have had no problems. I even used it as a target for a week. Stepped on it. Tried to break it. I cannot. But who knows it could randomly break and cause injury. If it does you guys will be the first to know.


 Not all zinc metal are easier to be broken,but very high risk for this kind of metal,who will guarantee which one is safe or dangerous if you buy one zinc metal piece.moreover metal will be scratched after using for a while and need to repolish.it is impoosible to repolish well for zinc metal and cut the rubber very easily. To be a dealer and vendor ,they should be the responsible guys,always think about the customers: safe,otherwise they are just shiit.









it is broken after 6 times usage,


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

danny said:


> Here is a couple pictures i took of said damage, Let me know if I should be concerned about this, I thought nothing of it.
> 
> View attachment 3412
> View attachment 3413


it is ok if it is stainless ,you do not need to repolish ,cz not rubber touching parts on frame.
just looks a little ugly.








[/quote]

Thank you Danny, This is what I thought and surely it is real stainless being as I got it directly from Dankung

better safe then sorry and overall its hard to see unless you really look


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

There is a false idea that because it's steel it's going to be hard, that's just not true. Steel will dent, bend, can even be cut unless it has been heat treated and I doubt very much if Dankung heat treats it's frames. 
As for the zinc slingshots sold on ebay I would never suggest some one buy them but, I've had one for quiet a while now with absolutely no problems and I haven't been very nice to it....but then again it seems everyone has become afraid of solid wood frames too....I have a 60yr old Wham O that will still be shooting after I'm gone...And I'm sure plastic is crap to for slingshots...but please don't tell my fifty year old Victor 20 it's one of my favorite shooters.

And while I will agree you get what you pay for, More often you pay a lot more than what you get.


----------



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

motorbike uses a little gas,car uses a lot of gas,why do you often drive a car instead of motorbike? that is the point.safe is No.1,money is No.2.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

danny said:


> motorbike uses a little gas,car uses a lot of gas,why do you often drive a car instead of motorbike? that is the point.safe is No.1,money is No.2.


As someone who has had both at one time or another, a motorbike when riden responsibly is just as safe as a car if not more so....but that's really neither here nor there. 
and money is only No.2 when you have it....

and to keep with the automotive theme, while a Volvo maybe " safer " than my Hyundai, unless I do something stupid, or try to push it beyond it's limits it does just fine and I'm not paying for something I don't need.

just because something can be broken does not neccessarily make it a mennis.

You show me a imparital test done with controls that shows that something *when used correctly* is dangerous or prone to breakage fine..but until then I will take what a competitor says with a grain of salt.


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

For me, By all means, 
Never buy from various ebay slingshots ,most of them are just re-sellers of fake slingshot makers, 
they don't spelize in slingshot .

I 've found they have little knowledge of Zinc alloy and Steel. just re-sell it for money.

Only buy from the authentic Makers of slingshot.

The image I recevied from my HongKong friend who told me the big difference between steel and zinc alloy 
is that zinc is very brittle which often lead to break or snap suddenly.

and steel could bend, say,put 1000000 pounds force on it , but it never breaks nor snaps.

How dangerous is the Zinc slingshot....


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

crazyslingshot said:


> For me, By all means,
> Never buy from various ebay slingshots ,most of them are just re-sellers of fake slingshot makers,
> they don't spelize in slingshot .
> 
> ...


That is just the thing though. Some advertise as zinc ... others as guaranteed steel. So if they are guaranteeing that it is steel it should be just as strong. And like I previously stated ... i have tried hard to break my zinc one..


----------



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

crazyslingshot said:


> For me, By all means,
> Never buy from various ebay slingshots ,most of them are just re-sellers of fake slingshot makers,
> they don't spelize in slingshot .
> 
> ...


this is why safe is no.1.you do not even know which one zinc is safe or dangerous.you prefer to use stainless.cz safe is not problem at all,just price and frame design different points.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

316/ 318 and other stainless steel alloys are usually fairly soft. The difference between steel and cheap Zinc alloys is not the ability to resist dents, but the way in which they fail. If you bend a rolled steel slingshot, it would bend, but a Zinc one would snap.


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> 316/ 318 and other stainless steel alloys are usually fairly soft. The difference between steel and cheap Zinc alloys is not the ability to resist dents, but the way in which they fail. If you bend a rolled steel slingshot, it would bend, but a Zinc one would snap.


Ah I understand the difference now.

Cheers


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

That's the point.

That's why I refuse all Ebay slingshot dankung sellers.

the material really makes huge difference.



ZDP-189 said:


> 316/ 318 and other stainless steel alloys are usually fairly soft. The difference between steel and cheap Zinc alloys is not the ability to resist dents, but the way in which they fail. If you bend a rolled steel slingshot, it would bend, but a Zinc one would snap.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Gib said:


> Here is a couple pictures i took of said damage, Let me know if I should be concerned about this, I thought nothing of it.
> 
> View attachment 3412
> View attachment 3413


Hi i would normaly keep well out of all this what is a good or bad dankung .But! if your slingshot as a lump missing out of it after a fork it with just a glass marble then me thinks its not steel? mate 35year as a foundry man it dont even look like steel to me


----------

